# Cost of Owning a Boat



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm in my mid twenties and still trying to establish myself but soon or later, I would like to own a boat. 

I was wondering what additional cost there are minus the boat price itself. Maintanence, gas, license... 

I heard owning a boat is like owning a hole in the water where you just throw you hard earned cash...


----------



## rigger dave (Oct 4, 2001)

BOAT= Break Out Another Thousand 

Seriously, I have a 19 Trophy CC. It's a 99, bought it last year. So far it's done well for me. I had a tune up done on the motor, $450...had the transducer for my fish finder torn off, $65...new mooring lines this year, $25...burnt out light bulbs, lots of wd-40, 55 gallon fuel tank (use about 20 gal every time I go out), oil for the injection, wax, new console cover, insurance, storage, wear and tear on tow vehicle..........you get the idea. It cost, but if it's what you want to do and you get enjoyment out of it, then it's money well spent. I know guys that spent more each month on beer and smokes than I spend for my boat. Plus, I get a lot of joy from taking my boys, nephews and friends out. Some of them for the very first time.

So sit down, honestly look at how much money you have left over each month, and do some research on boat prices (paid around 14k for mine) and decide if you really want to do it. It can be expensive, frustrating and sometimes dangerous, but very rewarding. Nothing like the look on my boys face when he pulls something new out of the water (4 foot black tip last sunday).

And remember, a little maintenance now goes a long way later. Saltwater is a harsh environment.

Dave


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Dave,

Thanks for the insightful info. 

-John


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

It ain't cheap, I just spent 2grand on a re-build. One thing to really consider is whether you will trailer the boat or get a slip. Slips are not cheap, but neither is a tow vehicle. Think about how big of a boat you really need and whether or not your current vehicle can pull it without burning up the engine.


----------



## gmm3jkr (Apr 30, 2003)

*definition of BOAT*

boat stands for bring
on
another
thousand


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*But you left out*

the most important part. Thats bring on another thousand per foot. Then add in fule costs....Tightlines


----------

